# Food Safety News - 07/02/2022 Foods to avoid this Independence Day and tips to avoid holiday food poisoning



## daveomak.fs (Jul 2, 2022)

Foods to avoid this Independence Day and tips to avoid holiday food poisoning​By Jonan Pilet on Jul 02, 2022 12:03 am
It’s the Fourth of July weekend and with that comes the expectation of lots of food, time with friends and family and fireworks. Prep for the heat, review firework safety and read the following food safety tips to keep everyone safe this Independence Day.  Holiday events are often inter-generational affairs, which means that those most... Continue Reading

FDA warns against using Plug Heist Trap House ‘homemade’ infant formula​By News Desk on Jul 01, 2022 02:37 pm
The FDA has sent out an alert for parents and caregivers of infants who consume infant formula advising them to stop using “homemade” infant formula from Plug Heist Trap House. The manufacturer was marketing this product as an infant formula with no product labeling and did not submit the required pre-market notification to the FDA.... Continue Reading

Bakery products recalled in Canada over plastic in products​By News Desk on Jul 01, 2022 01:05 pm
Enjoy Life Natural Brands, LLC is recalling Enjoy Life brand bakery products from the marketplace because of the possible presence of pieces of plastic. The recalled products have been sold nationally in Canada and online. This recall was triggered by a recall in another country. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Enjoy Life Soft... Continue Reading

Vidalia onions recalled from Wegmans, Publix and Sam’s Club locations in five states after testing finds Listeria​By News Desk on Jul 01, 2022 12:47 pm
A&M Farms of Lyons, Georgia, is recalling whole Vidalia onions because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recall comes after internal company testing detected Listeria on a single pack line. The onions were packed on the one-pack line between June 20-23, 2022. The company shipped the recalled product directly to retailer distribution centers in Florida,... Continue Reading


----------

